# Can lactose intolerance cause you to throw up?



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello,A couple of days ago, I felt as if I had a 24-hour intestinal bug, or a slight case of food poisoning. I had very watery diarrhea, but no nausea or vomiting.It only seemed to last about 24-hours, but my stomach still felt a little "off" the past few days.However, last night I ate a banana and drank a glass of milk, say around 7:00 in the evening. 'I woke up at midnight with the worst bloating and slight feelings of nausea. I felt as if my stomach had blown up like a balloon. I tried to fight off the nausea by drinking a tiny bit of ginger ale, but it didn't help.I tried lying back down, but that made it worse. I couldn't get into any comfortable position on the couch. I felt as if I would feel tons better if I could only throw up, but I'm not the type to try to induce vomiting.At 2:00 in the morning, I felt so terrible that I went to sit on the floor near the toilet, just in case. I never really felt nauseated, as you do when you have a virus......it was more of an extremely full, bloated, uncomfortable feeling. I tried coughing, and after about the 5th cough, I began to throw up. I think I sort of made myself throw up, but once it started, it began to come up on its own, rather violently.Immediately, I felt HUGE relief. In fact, there was no other problem with bloating, pain, or nausea at all. I was able to lie down and go to sleep.Can lactose intolerance affect a person like this? Can it cause a person to throw up?I do notice that drinking milk or eating ice cream can cause me to feel very full, and also to cause me to burp up an acidic, "sour milk" taste. Milk products seem to "sit" in my stomach a very long time, much longer than other foods.I'm thinking I may need to give up milk products entirely.(I crave milk. I am an adult, but I crave milk and could drink it all day long.)If this doesn't sound like lactose intolerance, any other ideas?Thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could be... I would try to avoid them for a bit and see how you do.


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Milk certainly can make you throw up. Back when I was on Lanzoperasol (spelling?) before I cut dairy out of my diet, if I hadn't taken Lanzoperasol, after about half a day it would feel like someone had poured battery acid into my stomach and I'd be puking horribly.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes I get that sour milk taste with milk. I find I can tolerate hard cheeses just fine. Instead of milk you could try rice milk, its actually quite nice and much easier digested than soya milk which bloats me really badly!


----------



## totalhysteria (Feb 11, 2010)

em_t said:


> Yeah, sometimes I get that sour milk taste with milk. I find I can tolerate hard cheeses just fine. Instead of milk you could try rice milk, its actually quite nice and much easier digested than soya milk which bloats me really badly!


i'm lactose intolerant, and have been very ill from having milk, including feeling very very sick.I find that /i can tolerate a small amount of lactofree milk, i hate rice/soya milk!


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

If it was a virus, the dairy compounded with it could have definitely caused you to vomit and feel the bloating, etc.That being said, I am lactose intolerant - very suddenly this past fall. Causes stomach bloating and cramps so badly that I couldn't even get vertical, plus D for two to three days after, crazy urgency - bad news. Can't have ANY dairy. On the plus side, I immediately lost ten pounds, and I'm not congested and sneezing all the time anymore (I used to just think it was allergies) because dairy causes mucus to build up in your body. On the minus side, I love ice cream, brie, pizza, lasagna, butter, etc. and can't have a bit of it, and now am the annoying person in the restaurants asking all the servers what's in all the food. Try eliminating dairy for two weeks. It sounds like a long time but it would take a few days for your body to rid itself of any dairy left in your body. I do know someone who vomits w. their lactose intolerance, but I think it's not the norm.


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank all of you for your replies.I think I will eliminate dairy from my diet for at least two weeks, as suggested, and see how it goes. I try to eat yogurt, due to the probiotics, but because it is dairy I assume that I need to eliminate it as well.I've never tried soy or rice milk, so that's something I'll buy.I've also seen milk on the shelves which I believe is lactose-free. I might try that.Also, I didn't realize that dairy could cause allergic symptoms; since I have many allergies, it will be very interesting to see if eliminating it causes improvement.Thanks, again. I'll try to get back in a couple of weeks and post about any improvement.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Spazzy, just so you know, even lactose free milk has a trace amount of lactose in it. I read this in a health magazine recently... an item can have 2% lactose and still be allowed to be labeled "Lactose Free" - I think if you're going to give it a go for two weeks, please don't even bother with that.Soy milk isn't bad, it has a bit of a sweet taste to it. I don't mind it in cereal and I put it in my chai tea and it is delicious. Personally I wouldn't drink a glass of it by itself, but there are people in my family who love it!There is also coconut milk yogurt and coconut milk ice cream, as well, in regular flavors like chocolate and strawberry. You still taste a bit of coconut but only a trace. I believe the company is called "So Delicious."


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Theres alot of talk about soy milk and lactose free milk so il give my info on them.Unfermented soy such as soy milk, tofu, soy flour, soy protein and such is toxic. And will in the long run damage and hurt your stomach.Only miso,tempeh and natto soys are supposedly safe to eat.http://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alertLactose free milk alot of the time is UHT Milk. It is generally labeled UHT milk on the milk carton as well. And UHT milk will damage your stomach. It may not hurt your stomach the same day you drink it but a few days down the road after you have absorbed it.http://www.westonaprice.org/modern-foods/603-ultra-pasteurized-milk


----------

